# HELSINKI | Clarion Hotel Helsinki | 75m | 16 fl | U/C



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

A new development in Jätkäsaari. (A large development site in former harbour. Entirely new neighborhood for 18 000 people.)



















Original plan was to build 34-story Tower, but that was narrowly (by one vote marginal) shut down by City Council.


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

Situation in 13.11.2015. (pics by me)


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

23.11.2015


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

5.12.2015


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

8.12.2015


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

17.12.2015


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

19.12.2015


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

Not the nicest architecture/cladding I've seen, but I think it's good for Helsinki with more high-rises. :cheers:


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

14.1.2016


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

25.1.2016


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

27.2.2016


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

2.3.2016


Starting to stand out from skyline.


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

12.3.2016

IMG_1545 by Tande11, on Flickr

IMG_1550 by Tande11, on Flickr

IMG_1561 by Tande11, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

16.3.2016

IMG_1604 by Tande11, on Flickr

IMG_1611 by Tande11, on Flickr

IMG_1618 by Tande11, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

29.3.2016

IMG_1867 by Tande11, on Flickr

IMG_1871 by Tande11, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

2.4.2016

IMG_2197 by Tande11, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

8.4.2016

IMG_2774 by Tande11, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

11.4.2016

IMG_3026 by Tande11, on Flickr

IMG_3062 by Tande11, on Flickr

IMG_3064 by Tande11, on Flickr

IMG_3069 by Tande11, on Flickr

IMG_3084 by Tande11, on Flickr

IMG_3098 by Tande11, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

16.4.2016

IMG_3196 by Tande11, on Flickr

IMG_3211 by Tande11, on Flickr

IMG_3216 by Tande11, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

23.4.2016

IMG_3471 by Tande11, on Flickr

IMG_3484 by Tande11, on Flickr

IMG_3501 by Tande11, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice building. Why is the top floor so tall?


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

Eric Offereins said:


> Nice building. Why is the top floor so tall?


There's gonna be skybar and other stuff.


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

25.4.2016

IMG_3557 by Tande11, on Flickr


----------



## asalamun (Apr 28, 2016)

Tande said:


> There's gonna be skybar and other stuff.


Would love to have a cocktail in that skybar!


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

10.5.2016

IMG_4210 by Tande11, on Flickr

IMG_4214 by Tande11, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

17.5.2016

IMG_4477 by Tande11, on Flickr

IMG_4489 by Tande11, on Flickr


----------



## Skylimitone (Mar 17, 2007)

So cool seeing this stuff from all over the world.


----------

